# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  glazer

## bernard

well all you MANU fans, glazers finally got his 75% stake in the club. is this the beginning of the end of the biggest club in football?

----------


## Meh

Not necessarily a bad thing - its not in his interest to damage the club. He wants to make money and the only way for that to happen is to make the club a success.

----------


## bernard

apparently ive herd he has to triple manu profits just to pay off the interest, on the money he has borrowed. its definately in his best interests for the club 2be sucessful, but its going 2 b very difficult. i suppose he has some knowledge of stuff like this, after all he already owns other american football teams.

----------


## ghosthunter5487

I cant stand him!!!!!!!!!! He has know idea how to run a football club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Everyone check out:
*EDIT - DO NOT POST LINKS*

----------


## baileya

why is everyone criticising him before the season is over? I mean give him a chance

----------

